# Our Rules Regarding Dupe Glitch & Crowns



## dizzy bone

*Update (April 8, 2020) *After much deliberation, we have decided it is time to lift the ban on Royal Crowns and other exorbitant transactions. Our intention when making the original rule was to find a way to regulate the economy on the forums so that *trading is fair for everyone*, especially those who do not have the means to pay such high prices. While lifting this ban may seem unfair to those who cannot keep up with the inflation or current prices, it has come to a point where the prices have stabilised and it is no longer possible for us to regulate what may have been duped or what may have been earned through time travelling or trading. Although trading may be a legitimate way to earn bells/NMT/and other goods, we still stand by our early decisions made in the first week of the game’s release and will not be reversing any warnings or infractions given for trades of exorbitant pricing. We understand the criticism we have received for our decisions but we believe that this was a precaution we needed to take until Nintendo patched the known duplication glitch. It was never our intention to allow the forums to promote prices and trades that only a select few can afford.

Although we will no longer monitor the way a user decides to price their goods, please be aware that explicitly selling a hacked item such as an item that is unreleased or obtainable only through save editing and exploits is still prohibited on the forums. Additionally, do not interfere with someone else’s trading thread, including policing prices, advertising a competing deal, or criticising someone else’s proposed offer. This includes posting a better offer in an auction after the winning bidder has already been determined by the seller.  

Feel free to contact us in Contact the Staff if you have any questions or concerns. Thank you.



Spoiler: Mar 25, 2020 Original Post



We believe that online play and trades should always be fair and honest. It has always been our policy here that public discussions and trades regarding the exploitation of game/system glitches such as the “duplication glitch” are not allowed. It is up to the user to decide how they play the game in private, but publicly offering exorbitant prices for 1:1 deals, such as royal crowns or similar bell value for Nook Miles Tickets and other items, is an obvious sign of duping/hacking especially this early on in the game’s release. These types of trades are unfair to the many users who do play fairly and without the advantage of a bottomless pocket.

While we cannot manage every single post of an offer being made with these inflated prices, we ask that users respect our Forum rules and *do not make buying/selling threads advertising these duped items or buy goods at inflated prices*. These types of threads will be removed. It is also recommended that users do not accept offers that seem like they could be bells gained from the exploit in order to reduce the bell inflation during these early stages of the game and make it fair for the whole community. If you notice a trade that seems unfair, *please report the thread or post.*

*Additionally, for the time being we will be prohibiting ALL Royal Crown and Crown trades on the forums until further notice. We will also be issuing warnings for any activity deemed suspicious and we will stand firm on these decisions. *​
*You many still advertise Royal Crown appearances at Able Sisters for others to buy. The ban is only regarding using Crowns as currency to buy and trade on the forums during these early days of the game.



For those who want to trade without the use of In-game Bells, please head over to this Thread that is made solely to find others to barter and trade materials and items of similar value.


----------

